# 220volt devices in US, do they work?



## pericolo (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi

Does anybody know if I will be able to use my 220 voltage devices, thing like, computer screen, electric heater, hair dryer, kettle … etc. in US 
I’m not thinking on the problem of the different plug type, which I can easily solve, but more on what happens when the voltage is so different

Sorry for my ignorance but I believe in US you have 120v right?
So I guess electric thing that I have here (220v) won’t work there, having said that I know nothing about electricity :wacko:

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dont bother bring such things....they sare cheap enough to replace with 
ccorect voltage items


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

pericolo said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know if I will be able to use my 220 voltage devices, thing like, computer screen, electric heater, hair dryer, kettle … etc. in US
> I’m not thinking on the problem of the different plug type, which I can easily solve, but more on what happens when the voltage is so different
> ...


The US is 120v 60Cycles. You could use your 220v devices but you would not only need plug adapters but power converters to "step-up" the voltage! Simpler to just acquire the appropriate appliances locally!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please use the search function as this is a regular topic. 

You can use items which have been set for conversion by the manufacturer. Small appliances such as blow dryer, toaster, ... are very inexpensive and not worth the trouble of buying a converter.


----------



## anthonyc12 (Sep 18, 2013)

You need both an adapter to make the plug fit AND a converter to change the current

CHeers!!


----------

